# Mosquitoes in SW France



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

We are travelling and staying in the Bezier/Montpelier area in September with two Jack Russells
We have the Scalibur collars for the dogs which we used new successfully in the Black Forest and Brittany in this year with no ticks or problems
I am concerned however, that staying on the Med is a different story and I have heard many tales about mosquito bites causing heartworm. Is this true and is there a problem with mossies in the area we are travelling. In addition, how long are the Scalibur collars effective for?
And, what about us humans; will we be bitten like we were in Scotland last year. I don’t want to go through all that again, it spoiled out trip
Any help would be appreciated
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Have not taken our dobes overseas as yet, but as for mozzies, there is some natural based stuff called dyna-mite that you dilute and spray on yourself which is good, we use it and it works here in Wiltshire. I am also about to triall some stuff from the tailgator website that is based on marigold and is natural too.


Heartworm is transmitted by mosquitoes and the larvae migrate to the heart- hence the name. Our vet has moved onto recommending milbemax as a wormer as it ihas a role in the prevention of the larvae developing into adult worms, as well as the other standard worms...


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We have been in the Camargue in September for the past 3 years with our collie and none of us has suffered more than the odd bite. (when you get one they are bigger and last longer than back home) 

If you go near to the beach it is much better than say going further inland or near rivers

We use Frontline on our collie every 4 weeks even at home and he has never had a problem. (touch wood)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The main danger to dogs along the Med is due to sand fly bites it is called Leishmaniosis it is almost impossible to treat and does kill dogs. It can be prevented by using the correct collar (like a flea collar) which you can buy at a local vets, or you can order the collars online before you go, if I can find the name I will post it, Alan.

An informative article here:

http://www.ourdogs.co.uk/News/2003/September2003/News050903/canine.htm


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Good morning all 

We went down perpignon way last september october time and did not have any problems with mozzies but there are plenty of flys compared with the french west coast.

our jack russell didnt seem bothered at all.


good luck

norm


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi our vet recommended the use of Advantix and Advantage for our trip abroad apparently a lot more effective than Frontline esp for the other things a dog might catch. More info on the sticky at the top of the forum http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-44690-0.html

You need to talk to your Vet as some of the treatments need to be started I think it is a month before departure.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

When we take our dogs to Spain we always put the Scalibor collars on them at least 2 weeks before we leave the UK. The content of the collar is activated by the natural oils in the dog's skin and this period of time is plenty to allow full protection against the sand flies - nothing to do with sand by the way.

The Scalibor instruction leaflet quotes:

Control of infestation with ticks - 5 to 6 months
Control of blood sucking by phelbotomine sandflies - 5 - 6 months
Anti-feeding effect on adult mosquitos - 6 months.

Before we started taking our dogs to Spain we consulted the vet local to our house in Spain and they advised that use of Scalibor and Frontline would provide effective cover against sand flies, etc.

Scalibor advise against using detergent type shampoos as they effect their action.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Watch out for 'pine processionary caterpillars' as well 8O


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi ref advocate (sorry I spelt wrong in previous reply) and advantage/frontline etc a earlier topic might help
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...opic&t=22210&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

The caterpillars are something that you need to watch in certain months of the year. If you search there are previous topics on that and from memory I think the months to watch are Jan to March, we saw starts of the cotton wool type nests in the pine trees late Dec last year.


----------

